# ProTech did you ever ...?



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

A good while back you were talking about setting up a jetter in your box truck. I think you were going to cut some doors or something and mount a 300' hose reel?

Did you ever do that? How did it turn out?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> A good while back you were talking about setting up a jetter in your box truck. I think you were going to cut some doors or something and mount a 300' hose reel?
> 
> Did you ever do that? How did it turn out?


No, I didn't end up doing it. Not enough demand to justify the cost.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pro Tech, what ever happened to the website you were working on in which you were going to refer re-pipes to other plumbers? It had pictures of copper with pinholes in the piping. Did that website ever see the light of day?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> A good while back you were talking about setting up a jetter in your box truck. I think you were going to cut some doors or something and mount a 300' hose reel?
> 
> Did you ever do that? How did it turn out?


I'm wanting to do something similar to that. You can't jet if you don't have it with you. There is no reason jetting couldn't cost the same as cabling, if you had the option on the truck. I've been carrying my cart jetter with me the last few months and I have been jetting alot more now than I was when I had to charge a 3 hour minium and go back to pick up a trailer. No need to go too large with the jetter if your doing residential and restaurants. 6-10 gpm with 4000 psi would be plenty.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Will said:


> I've been carrying my cart jetter with me the last few months and I have been jetting alot more now than I was when I had to charge a 3 hour minium and go back to pick up a trailer. No need to go too large with the jetter if your doing residential and restaurants. 6-10 gpm with 4000 psi would be plenty.


That's why i'll be purchasing the general JM-3080 soon. 
http://drainbrain.com/jets/jm3080/index.html


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Pass on the General and call these guys. 

http://www.jettersnorthwest.com/html/brute_series.html


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

what does the run yah $


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

evilcyrus said:


> what does the run yah $



Could you put that in English?:blink:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Will said:


> Pass on the General and call these guys.
> 
> http://www.jettersnorthwest.com/html/brute_series.html


 
The problem with the brute is the $3,000 difference, also if i have any issues with the general im just 20 minutes away from *Allan J. Coleman.*


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

evilcyrus said:


> what does the run yah $


 
The brute is $10,000 and change plus shipping
The general is $7,128 out the door


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Pro Tech, what ever happened to the website you were working on in which you were going to refer re-pipes to other plumbers? It had pictures of copper with pinholes in the piping. Did that website ever see the light of day?


I was in the middle of it and my computer crashed. To many other things going on. I still own the domains, it's just a matter of getting everything off of the crashed hard drive. Too busy with paying work and playing. I have stopped expanding my business for now. Kinda taking some time for me and the wife.


----------

